# iPod Touch se décharge quand branché via iTunes



## ben_g2 (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis quelques temps un petit souci avec mon iPod Touch (2e génération). Lorsque je le branche sur mon iMac pour que la batterie se recharge via iTunes (après la synchronisation), ce dernier se décharge tout seul (l'icône de téléchargement apparait lors de la synchronisation puis disparait) alors que si je le branche sur l'adapteur secteur que j'ai acheté pour les voyages, le chargement de la batterie s'effectue sans problèmes... Savez-vous ce qui se passe ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2009)

vous le branchez où sur votre iMac ? sur le clavier ? 
quand vous le branchez avec l'adaptateur de secteur, c'est avec le même câble que quand vous le branchez sur le iMac ?


----------



## ben_g2 (18 Août 2009)

... J'ai finalement restaurer le ipod et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------

